# PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080Ti-Edition - Core i7-7800X und GTX 1080 Ti [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080Ti-Edition - Core i7-7800X und GTX 1080 Ti [Anzeige]*

						Intel hat neue High-End-Prozessoren für den Sockel 2066 auf den Markt gebracht und mit dem Core i7-7800X schafft es nun der neue 6-Kern-Prozessor in einen PCGH-PC. Wie unser neuer PCGH-PC sonst so ausgestattet ist, erfahren Sie in diesem Artikel.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080Ti-Edition - Core i7-7800X und GTX 1080 Ti [Anzeige]*


----------



## LittleBedosh (10. September 2017)

damn die aorus ist ja riesig xD


----------



## hanfi104 (30. September 2017)

Die Aorus ist nicht nur 2,5 Slots groß sondern auch noch eine der lautesten


----------



## Dominic134679 (30. September 2017)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Die Aorus ist nicht nur 2,5 Slots groß sondern auch noch eine der lautesten



Genau so ist es. Die ASUS wird ja auch relativ schnell etwas lauter, aber die Aorus ist halt einfach nochmal gefühlt viel lauter bei weniger Kühlleistung.


----------



## paladin60 (30. September 2017)

Die Preise...
Da kann man echt froh sein das man sich seinen Rechner selber zusammenbauen kann.



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Die Aorus ist nicht nur 2,5 Slots groß sondern auch noch eine der lautesten


Wie kann die Aorus eine der lautesten sein wenn der PCGH Test und die Videos das genaue Gegenteil davon zeigen?
Selbst wenn sie eine der lautestens wäre, ich höre meine praktisch nicht, von mir aus kann sie mit dieser Lautstärke auch die lauteste 1080ti sein


----------



## Atma (30. September 2017)

Stolzer Preis uns dann nur schnarchlangsamer DDR4-2400 Ram 

Mir ist bewusst, dass ihr euch nur an die offiziellen Specs haltet, aber seien wir mal ehrlich: Welche K- oder X-CPU schafft nicht DDR4-3200 oder höher?


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2017)

Die CPU ist für 2666MHz spezifiziert. Das wäre meiner Meinung nach dann das Minimum.
Oder 2400er RAM sind noch mal spürbar günstiger oder besser verfügbar.


----------



## bastian123f (2. Oktober 2017)

Schaut wirklich super aus. Auch den Preis finde ich noch in Ordnung. 
Aber ich baue mir immer meine PCs selbst zusammen.


----------



## zotac2012 (30. März 2018)

Ein PC in der Kategorie, dann mit nur 2400 RAM [Arbeitsspeicher], wo doch immer wieder in den Reviews von den Online Portalen daraufhin gewiesen wurde, das RAM mit höherem Takt gerade in den Games zu bevorzugen ist [vorausgesetzt, dass diese nicht extrem an Mehrkosten verursacht!]. Ein solcher PC mit High End Hardware und zu diesem Preis dann mit einem solchen PC-Gehäuse auszustatten, überzeugt mich auch nicht wirklich. Das Serien Case wirkt Billig und wird der Hardware nicht gerecht, in einem solchem Preissegment mit solcher Hardware würde ich schon etwas Stilvolleres als PC-Gehäuse erwarten!


----------



## Calicco (30. März 2018)

zotac2012 schrieb:


> Ein solcher PC mit High End Hardware und zu diesem Preis dann mit einem solchen PC-Gehäuse auszustatten, überzeugt mich auch nicht wirklich. Das Serien Case wirkt Billig und wird der Hardware nicht gerecht, in einem solchem Preissegment mit solcher Hardware würde ich schon etwas Stilvolleres als PC-Gehäuse erwarten!



Genau das war auch mein Gedanke. 2700€ Rechner und das Gehäuse lässt es nach 300€ Rechner aussehen.


----------



## INU.ID (30. März 2018)

Ich finde die CPU eher nicht so ganz optimal. Wenn es mit dem 8700K schon einen (dank hohem Takt) sehr schnellen 6-Kerner im Mainstream-Sockel gibt, und ein 8-Kerner für den Sockel 2066 nur ca. 100€ mehr als ein 6-Kerner kostet (bei einem 2600€ PC = 4% Aufpreis), dann macht ein 6-Kerner bei dem PC/in dem Preissegment meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich Sinn.


----------

